# Art Deco Nib swap question



## mredburn (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a client that needs to know if the Art Deco Nib can be exchanged easily? I have never handled that kit so I cant say definitely that it will. It should but I need someone who has made the kit or has one to verify it.  My client wants to exchange the nib with a Jowo #6 nib with her clients logo on it. It should just be pull the one from the kit out and push the replacement in .  I appreciate any insight or experience you can share.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 23, 2016)

I guess I need to know if its a size #6 or #5 nib also.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 29, 2016)

I seem to recall the Art Deco has a nib that appears to be a #5, but they are not a #5. A standard #5 nib falls out of the feed assembly.  I did not try to put a #6 nib in this pen. 

This pen uses the nibs from Penn State that are not #5 or #6.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 29, 2016)

My client called Pen State Ind. and asked.  They say its a #5 but of their own design. I have shipped my client a #5 Jowo feed and nib assembly so they can try it and see for themselves.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 30, 2016)

You likely can make that mod. It's not something the end user can do.


----------

